# Help wanted wiring a 7135



## greenbird (Sep 19, 2010)

Hi all,

I'm a bit of a compulsive tinkerer and builder of stuff. My last project was a Home Theater PC that now is seeing service in my living room and was a huge success (IMHO anyway!).

Anyway, I digress, I thought that I'd like to build a super bright flashlight and put to better use my old Maglite that has been gathering dust for the best part of 10 years now. I'm still waiting on the SSC P7 LED from DX, but the prewired 7135 chips from Kaidomain have arrived.

http://www.kaidomain.com/ProductDetails.aspx?ProductId=1770

Instantly I'm feeling a bit out of my depth!

Before I warm up the soldering iron, I've been doing some research on how to wire it in, but there seem to be some subtle differences between the 7135s that I have vs the ones out on the web. Some have got extra wires, other have extra diodes, some need soldering in certain places to get full performance.

So I'm a little confused about it all and hoping that I can get some help.

With luck, there will be two photos below that show both sides of the 7135 circuit board.














My questions are:

1. The one I have only has two wires, but the photos on Kaidomain clearly show four - do I merely solder two more wires in an analogous position on the other side of the board?

2. Are the boards connected at their backs somehow?

2. Lots of photos I see have got two diodes per side, whereas mine has only one... what is the reason for this?

3. There is also lots of discussion around having to solder bridges to activate all of the chips on the board. An inexpert look at my circuitboard suggests that none of the chips are connected at all! Is that true? What needs to be connected to what in order to drive a P7 using 3 x 1.5V D cell or 4 x 1.2 D rechargeables?




Any assistance gratefully received!lovecpf

-gb


----------

